# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Сайты проводящие сравнительные тесты антивирусов

## Geser

http://www.virusbtn.com/ регулярно проводит тестирование антивирусов 
http://www.virus.gr/ 1–2 раза в год проводит сравнительные тесты более чем 50 анривирусных программ.
http://www.av-comparatives.org/
http://www.checkvir.com/
http://www.westcoastlabs.org/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sanja

http://www.av-comparatives.org/

----------


## Geser

> http://www.av-comparatives.org/


Добавил

----------


## WaterFish

http://virusinfo.info/
Риалтайм-тест. :Smiley:

----------


## Terry

http://www.checkvir.com/
http://www.westcoastlabs.org/

----------


## ИсСледователь

А русскоязычных сайтов нету?

----------


## anton_dr

> А русскоязычных сайтов нету?


Есть  :Smiley: 

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2582
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=4367
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=5802

----------


## Phoenix

http://anti-malware.ru/

----------


## kirs

На мой взгляд, достаточно информативно, ИМХО:- подход жестче, чем у *virus.gr*
http://anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com/
ДОбавлю...
http://anti-spyware-review.toptenreviews.com/

----------


## Winsent

> На мой взгляд, достаточно информативно, ИМХО:- подход жестче, чем у *virus.gr*
> http://anti-virus-software-review.toptenreviews.com/
> ДОбавлю...
> http://anti-spyware-review.toptenreviews.com/


ОФТОП: не вселяет доверия... хоть бы скрины продуктов обновляли под указанные версии программ  :Angry:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

http://www.techsupportalert.com/security_scanners.htm

----------


## rbit

вот в дополнение http://antivirus-software.6starreviews.com/

----------

